# Intendersene



## Anaiss

_"s'y connaitre en"
"être connaisseur/-euse de"_

Est-ce que vous connaissez d'autres expressions qui peuvent traduire "intendersene, essere ferrato in, esperto, ecc."

Merci


----------



## Corsicum

_Savoir y faire en matière de _
_S’y entendre en matière de _
_Maîtriser la procédure/le sujet_
_Réaliser suivant les règles de l’art _
_Etre un homme de l’art en_ 
_Avoir l’expertise de_
_Avoir la maîtrise de_


----------



## Anaiss

Corsicum said:


> _Savoir y faire en matière de _
> _S’y entendre en matière de _
> _Maîtriser la procédure/le sujet_
> _Réaliser suivant les règles de l’art _: realizzare a regola d'arte?
> _Etre un homme de l’art en_
> _Avoir l’expertise de_
> _Avoir la maîtrise de_


Merci bien Corsicum,
donc on peut dire le "ne" italien est traduit par le "y"? 
_Savoir y faire en matière  de _
_S’y entendre en matière  de_
Ici toutefois on propose _s'entendre en, se connaître en..._Possible?_ _


----------



## Corsicum

Anaiss said:


> Merci bien Corsicum,
> donc on peut dire le "ne" italien est traduit par le "y"?
> _Savoir y faire en matière de _
> _S’y entendre en matière de_
> Ici toutefois on propose _s'entendre en, se connaître en..._Possible?_ _


*S’entendre en / se connaître en :* pour moi…la musique n’est pas correcte, même pas du tout, je ne _m’y entend _pas suffisamment en grammaire pour dire si il y a erreur ou pas ? 
On _s’entend en_ matière de linguistique en équipe, chacun _s’y entend_, _s’y connaît_ dans sa spécialité.
Attend les avis de ceux qui _s’y connaissent_, qui _s’y entendent_ …un peu plus que musicalement ! 

_« Savoir y faire en matière de »_ est peut être trop familier il est préférable de dire _« Savoir faire en matière de »_


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec Corsicum : "s'entendre en, se connaître en", cela ne va pas du tout sans le "y" . Si tu veux plus "classique" - comme Goldoni  - tu dis "s'entendre de"... musique, par exemple .
En Belgique en tout cas, on dit comme en italien "être ferré en", assez souvent pour parler d'un élève : "il est ferré en math" .


----------



## Anaiss

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------

